# Elite Pro Makeup Distance Learning Program?



## BeautifullyMADE (Jan 29, 2009)

It's a home-study course that teaches you the ropes of makeup artistry. You learn at-home while earning your makeup diploma. I thought that it would be cool since I work full-time and I alos go to school online so doing this on the weekends wouldn't be half bad.

Has anyone ever tried the program? How did it work for you?


----------



## hopeless novice (Jan 29, 2009)

I think that with makeup and with other hands-on profession, long distance instruction won't do. I don't think it would be a good program.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with Hopeless. from what I gather, home-study makeup courses are not particularly well regarded within the business.


----------



## SophieIowa (Jan 29, 2009)

It might work for you, seeing as you are comfortable with taking online classes and distance learning already, though I have no idea about how the degree you are awarded will be looked at by potential employers.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I know that it may not sit right with companies but what about freelance?? And, I checked into it a little more and you actually receive a certficate instead of a diploma... but we'll see.


----------



## Zeniya (Mar 6, 2009)

I am operations Manager at a Beauty School, and we are looking for a Makeup Artistry Cirriculum. Any one have any ideas. We have teachers than can teach it, But the Elite Pro Distance Learning would be great if we could offer the program to the students.

Any one have any Idea on the Price, or What about if they sell to Schools.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 6, 2009)

Im not sure about distance learning for makeup... How would you practice, and how would you know if you're doing it wrong? I subscribed to their newsletter a while ago, but I'm not sold at all...


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im not sure about distance learning for makeup... How would you practice, and how would you know if you're doing it wrong? I subscribed to their newsletter a while ago, but I'm not sold at all... Reese, do you like their newsletters? I subscribed too and I find them very helpful.


----------



## luvvmakeup (Mar 23, 2009)

I've heard quite a few complaints about this program. I've also used this program myself and I was pretty disgusted by the quality of it. It's way too expensive. Leaves out important information and the explanations are extremely brief. I don't blame anyone for wanting to refund it. I'd definitely recommend attending a course, getting the hands on experience and getting the variety and experience that attending a course offers. The Elite Pro course is far from the huge claims it makes. Even my tutor palmed me off onto heaps of free blogs to explain stuff that the course didn't include or explain properly. I found more professional detailed help on free blogs, You Tube and other free resources.

Definitely thumbs down for Elite Pro courses... $1000's of dollars of wasted.


----------



## Chachica (Mar 23, 2009)

I would recommend (as everyone else is saying) you go to a proper class to get your qualification. You'll get better 1 to 1 teaching and much more practical experience.

I'm not sure how related this is to the topic lol but I did a distance learning biology course and was hugely disappointed. The information I was sent was unclear and difficult to understand plus their 'amazing personal tutor who you can ask questions of whenever you get stuck' didn't ever reply to my emails. Funny that


----------



## luvvmakeup (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't go near that course. Distance Learning Course: Professional Makeup, Elite Make up - Keep The Hell Away!

My experience with them has been terrible. And unfortunately I'm just one of many others that have been burnt by them.

I'm surprised they're still operating and haven't been reported.

There are some awesome courses out there that are brilliant. Elite Pro isn't worth the risk.


----------



## hadeel (Jul 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *luvvmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldn't go near that course. Distance Learning Course: Professional Makeup, Elite Make up - Keep The Hell Away!
My experience with them has been terrible. And unfortunately I'm just one of many others that have been burnt by them.

I'm surprised they're still operating and haven't been reported.

There are some awesome courses out there that are brilliant. Elite Pro isn't worth the risk.

Hello luvvmakeup, I was planing to enroll in the "Elite Pro Distance Learning Course", your experience with the made me think again. Would you kindly tell me about your experience more. Anything you tell me, will help me see the full picture. Thanks


----------



## mercadies (Jul 31, 2009)

I do not recommend this program. I am currently enrolled in it. It is expensive and you don't get ANY of the items they promised in the beginning. They promised a makeup kit, DVDs, and brushes. After I signed up, they never sent me anything but a link to the online institute. The DVDs were replaced with low quality videos at the link provided and I never received any of the other supplies. I also don't feel that I am learning anything that you wouldn't learn on your own, from video web sites, and with practice.

I did take another distance makeup course (they offer both distance and on-site training) from HEX International. (Hollywood Expressions) This course was very good and they gave you everything they promised.

I keep signing up for different courses because I believe that there's so much to learn out there, but Elite is not worth the money.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercadies, thanx for sharing your experience. I checked out the HEX site and they look like they have a decent program but it's just _way_ out of my budget!

Girls, I'm so excited because while googling "makeup distance learning courses" I found that there is a group known as NOMA or National Online Makeup Artists and they offer an online program for makeup artistry.

I haven't fully checked out the site but the price is very reasonabale $349 versus $2400+...

But, you only complete the course earning a certificate; I'm not sure how far that'll get you in the makeup artistry world, but I feel it's worth checking out!

National Online Makeup Academy

Here's the main site's link:

National Online Makeup Artists


----------



## candacecorey (Sep 4, 2009)

I think hands-on training is the best. It teaches you to know what to look for. What your makeup is supposed to look like for the various mediums that you are working on , like TV or print. If you are taking an online course how does the instructer know that you put the foundation on correctly?...or if you blended right without being there to see it and tell you what you did wrong?

Everything great takes some sort of sacrifce....or it wouldn't be great. The small sacrafices that you do now, will be worth it in the end. So that might mean you might have to use your vacation time to get the hands-on training that you need.

There are many things that you can do instead of taking 3 months or even weeks to learn proper makeup techniques. You can attend several short workshop. I teach a 3 day workshop and now some of my students do makeup for the Stellar awards and another one is signing to be the traveling makeup artist for a celebrity. But there are other great workshops out there as well. The Powder Group has great workshops as well.

Another option is to hire a professional working makeup artist to do a one on one training session with you. Just be sure to pick one that is doing the type of makeup artistry that you want to do. For example, if you want to do makeup for Vogue don't hire a makeup artist that just does films to train you....you won't get the information that you need.

Just don't look at "convenience" as one of the key factors for getting the skills that you need. I hope that helps in some way.

Good luck!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *candacecorey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everything great takes some sort of sacrifce....or it wouldn't be great.

Thanx Candance for the advice! This quote stuck out to me the most and I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## Neight (Sep 27, 2010)

I am currently enrolled in the Elite Pro Make-Up Course and I am very unhappy myself with th program. During registration they promise you a full set make-up brushes, a full make-up kit, and make-up DVDs. I have been in the program and finishing up ,my final project and still waiting for my make-up kit, brushes and DVDs. When I contacted my online teacher about the situation she told me I should contact the school directy, I did several time and always received a automatic reply. I have taken other make-ulp courses online and in person and I do not recommend the Elite Program. I am already a certified makeup artist and thought this would be a great course since they are considered "international" well the lesson that I watched weren't done very good and have loud rap music playing with many swear words, I found this very unproffesional for a school. I feel that this program has been a waste of my time, money and talent. . I do not and will not ever recommend this online program to anyone.

HEX wil also do a payment program


----------



## Flawless (Oct 4, 2010)

I disagree I am at presently doing the Elite Pro Course. And its GREAT, I have advance so much since,physically and mentally. And the tutors are very helpful, always there when you need assistance.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 4, 2010)

You are presently doing the course though. You will have a different perspective when you are done and looking for work.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (May 12, 2011)

Well, I guess I'm the only one that loved it! I took classes (and still do) from Elite Pro back in 2008. I learned more with them, especially variations in makeup, then I did anywhere else.

It was worth the money for me because I've been doing airbrush makeup since finishing the courses and making a good living doing it which has paid for my tuition a long time ago.





I just read a good article on "what to look for in a makeup school" on  Makeup Artist Magazine. I do agree that it is ALWAYS good to practice on clients, but I had it covered there because of alot of willing "guinea piglettes" that let me practice on them (They're not piglettes.....just a matter of speech).

Here's the link for the schools on Makeup Magazine:

http://makeupmag.com/schools/


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 13, 2011)

Before taking ANY course, my .10 would be to check the local state laws requiring licensing for makeup artists. Some states have them, others don't. Mine (MI) happens to be one that doesn't. Basically you could take as many "professional" classes as you want, but none of them will be recognized by the state. *

*There are, however, other options that unforunately cover little (if any!) makeup instruction and application: cosmetology and estictician schools both will provide a state-recognized license upon completion. I've had a few makeup-loving friends go through cosmetology school who mention they breeze right over makeup, covering just sanitation--no client interaction, advanced application, nada. So I'd be picky about those types of schools as well.

Great topic!


----------



## vnnsssaaaa (Feb 28, 2012)

luvvmakeup:

is there any courses or schools that you would recommend?


----------



## kissamakeup (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah in my state you don't need a license for makeup artistry, but I would worry about sanitation issues so I've been wanting to take some classes anyway... Does anyone have any cheaper makeup classes? I'm not trying to spend thousands of dollars, especially considering I'm at university now so money is tight :/


----------



## Jessica Bradley (Mar 11, 2012)

So how were the courses for you? Did you work in the makeup industry before schoolong with them? Where have you been able to find such a good job?


----------



## MakeupJenn (Mar 19, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]I had a very positive experience with the Elite Pro Distance Learning Makeup program. The course was exactly what I was looking for. I was able to learn all the makeup techniques I needed to get started with my career. During my studies my tutor that I was assigned was very knowledgeable and helpful. The fact that the course was online it fit with my schedule perfectly.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Today Iâ€™m making great money freelancing and I love my job. I definitely recommend Elite Pro as I had a great experience overall.[/SIZE]


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Chachica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would recommend (as everyone else is saying) you go to a proper class to get your qualification. You'll get better 1 to 1 teaching and much more practical experience.
> 
> I'm not sure how related this is to the topic lol but I did a distance learning biology course and was hugely disappointed. The information I was sent was unclear and difficult to understand plus their 'amazing personal tutor who you can ask questions of whenever you get stuck' didn't ever reply to my emails. Funny that


I agree...I would look into local community college programs to see if they offer certificate or diploma courses in makeup artistry. You'll get much better training with an in-person program than you would through a distance learning program. Applying makeup is a hands-on learning process, after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## ronniee (Jun 1, 2012)

Fashion, Make-up, designing, Art are amongst the most growing parts of Entertainment industry, without make-up artist there would be no glamour and beauty on TV and cinema screens. With the increasing awareness about the looks and beauty consciousness has also improved. This particular field has also developed as a separate industry and subject particularly taught with all its details. There are numerous online schools offering Online degree programs related to fashion and makeup which educate the students about all the basics and details of online schools offering online degrees related to the fashion and makeup and offer quality online education, meeting the standards of the best schools in the town. It is suggested to go through the online resources before selecting any school and finalizing the decision on any of them.


----------



## Dinah B (Jul 13, 2012)

I live in the Virgin Islands and there aren't any make courses that are offered here so I was planning to do an online course cause its like my only option. Do you guys have any recommendation? I was thinking about Epro but saw the reviews and would rather be safe than sorry and I was also checking out Robert Jones Beauty Academy I love what I see there! Any advice would be lovely!


----------

